# I press the start (green) button on my Enco 110-2031 and it stops as I let off of the button



## paul prudowe (Feb 13, 2022)

I bought this years ago and it was powering up fine. I tried turning it on tonight and it starts but stops as I let off of the green button....  Any ideas? I am not experienced with anything but the basics of this. I am guessing either its the switch itself or maybe a relay?  where do I look? Thank you in advance!


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 13, 2022)

The start button momentarilly energizes the relay which provides power.  There is a second set of contacts that provide ths voltage to keep the relay energized when te start button is released.  I would check that circuit out.  It may be a bad connection or the contats internal to the relay may be burnt, failing to provide the sustaining voltage.  If you have a wiring diagram for the machine, it will help you trace the wiring out.


----------



## epanzella (Feb 13, 2022)

The start relay will operate when you press the start button. Typically there will be multiple contacts on that relay that provide both the power to start the machine and a separate locking circuit feeding back to the winding of the start relay to keep the start relay in the operated position. The lock circuit will be in series with a set of normally closed contacts either on the stop button directly or on a relay operated by the stop button. The stop button will interrupt the locking circuit causing the start relay to drop shutting down the motor. It seems your problem is with the locking circuit. This could be caused either by dirty (or defective)  locking contacts of the start rely, or the normally closed contacts of the stop button, or a missing voltage supply (or ground) to the lock circuit. This explanation is a depiction of what is happening functionally but how they actually wired this on your machine may be more complicated.


----------



## paul prudowe (Feb 13, 2022)

thank you... its a start 
no pun intended


----------



## Z2V (Feb 13, 2022)

Do you have the schematic diagram for the lathe that you can post?


----------



## tq60 (Feb 14, 2022)

Start by looking at the STOP button.

The start button applies power to the main contactor.

There is a "feedback" loop from the contactor that powers the contactor making it a latching device so it stays o.

The STOP button is a normally closed switch in this feedback loop, pushing it opens the path.

With unit unplugd simple check with ohmeter can determine if faulty.

Do NOT bang on things before measurements, always "sneak up" on them by measuring first to confirm operation.

I chec good you need to go live and check voltages but great care to avoid getting hurt.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 14, 2022)

Paul: Can you post a clear picture of the control box?  There are both 2 and 3 contactor versions of this machine.  
-Mark


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 14, 2022)

+1 on the start relay contact or a loose wire. A "3 wire start-stop" station is a simple logic circuit that only has a couple of points to fail. The STOP button is likely good as in most cases it is a series element. The START button has a shunt contact on the RUN relay. There was, maybe still is, a configuration on old military ships that involved an "emergency run" where the overload contacts were in series with the "seal in" contact. That is an archaic system that has limited use, but points to other possibilities. The* "seal in" circuit is where the problem is,* what is in that circuit is debatable depending on when and where it was specified. 

.


----------



## paul prudowe (Feb 15, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Paul: Can you post a clear picture of the control box?  There are both 2 and 3 contactor versions of this machine.
> -Mark


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 15, 2022)

OK two contactor version. Let me see if I can dig up a schematic for it
Question: does the problem happen in both forward and reverse?
If I am not mistaken the green button is for forward jog only.  For continuous forward and reverse you actuate the carriage lever.
Here is a manual which is close to yours I think, has schematics
-M


----------



## matthewnewbie (May 20, 2022)

I am literally having the same issue. Mine is a frejoth 900 but I read these are similar.


----------



## markba633csi (May 22, 2022)

Does it operate normally when you use the carriage forward/reverse lever? (see post #10)
-Mark
ps I see what looks like a corroded wire- top left terminal 13,  left contactor


----------



## Flyinfool (May 22, 2022)

I see that corroded terminal to, and the terminal and wire look like they have been getting HOT. The color of the terminal is darker than the rest and the wire looks like the insulation is melting.


----------



## matthewnewbie (May 23, 2022)

matthewnewbie said:


> I am literally having the same issue. Mine is a frejoth 900 but I read these are similar.


Disregard. My direction controlls were faulty everything else was OK.


----------



## markba633csi (May 23, 2022)

So the green button is for jog?  The carriage lever works for F/R?
-M
Definitely repair that melted/corroded wire regardless- spray a little liquid wrench on that terminal before undoing the screw
you don't want to put too much force on that terminal- the bakelite may have been weakened by the heat
A stitch in time...


----------

